# Pigna, Liguria



## docjr

Is there anyone on the forum that lives in/near Pigna? We are looking at buying there and would like additional information/advise.
Thank you.
John


----------



## Jo-ann

docjr said:


> Is there anyone on the forum that lives in/near Pigna? We are looking at buying there and would like additional information/advise.
> Thank you.
> John


Hi John,
We are an English family who have a holiday home in Pigna, Liguria. We bought our house three years ago after seeing it on the internet and we have absolutely no regrets - we love it. It is an incredibly beautiful place and there is a great community. We knew no-one when we went out there and didn't speak the language but we have made many great friends who have been so helpful to us. <snip>
Kind Regards
Gillian


----------



## docjr

*Pigna*

Gillian,

Thanks for your reply. I don't think we can post emails on the forum. Please send me a private message on the forum and I will get back with you. I appreciate all your info.
John





Jo-ann said:


> Hi John,
> We are an English family who have a holiday home in Pigna, Liguria. We bought our house three years ago after seeing it on the internet and we have absolutely no regrets - we love it. It is an incredibly beautiful place and there is a great community. We knew no-one when we went out there and didn't speak the language but we have made many great friends who have been so helpful to us.
> Kind Regards
> Gillian


----------



## Jo-ann

docjr said:


> Gillian,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I don't think we can post emails on the forum. Please send me a private message on the forum and I will get back with you. I appreciate all your info.
> John


Hi John,
I can't work out how to send you a private message. Plerase enlighten me!
Gillian


----------



## docjr

In the upper right of the page is a link to Private Messages. Click here and once you are to the page along the left column there is a link to send a private message. If you can't figure it out I will just post it here and see what happens.




Jo-ann said:


> Hi John,
> I can't work out how to send you a private message. Plerase enlighten me!
> Gillian


----------



## Jo-ann

docjr said:


> In the upper right of the page is a link to Private Messages. Click here and once you are to the page along the left column there is a link to send a private message. If you can't figure it out I will just post it here and see what happens.


Hi John,
I have checked with the Administrator and apparently I will only see the link if am an active member and have posted over 5 posts. Can you send me a message?
Gillian


----------



## smnbldwn

I live in Nice, France but visit this area a lot, there are lots of beautiful villages inland. We are considering relocating and living in this area as I can commute to my job in Monaco from there. Taxes are higher in Italy than in France but it is such a lovely country...


----------



## sjb

I live in Pigna if you would like to know anything just let me know


----------



## rabarbaro

I 'm italian and live in italy, if you need informations just ask..
Daniela


----------



## Marco_sarmento

*Pigna home for sale if you're interested*



docjr said:


> Is there anyone on the forum that lives in/near Pigna? We are looking at buying there and would like additional information/advise.
> Thank you.
> John


I've just created a web site for a property we are selling in Pigna (Imperia, Liguria, Riviera di Ponente, Italy) please feel free to contact me.

This property is made up of 3 floors to an area of 300(m2), it's got stunning views to the surrounding valleys and has a ground area which used to be an olive oil mill. It's well located within the town's new quarters, facing the river and sports grounds.

take care


----------

